# Sage Oracle leaking steam



## acey (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi guys,

I've searched to try and find another thread about this problem but without any luck.

So my Sage Oracle (BES980UK) has started to act up. The machine turns on as normal and reaches temperature as usual. However after a few minutes of being turned on, it starts to leak steam from the wand. If I put up the wand, it stops. I can still control the steam as per usual with the lever on the side. After a couple of more minutes it also starts making a really strange sound. I've filmed it on the link below. No error codes are stored, no error messages are stored, if I'm quick enough I can make my espresso and steam my milk without any problems. Since I've discovered this I am also suspecting that there might be steam leaking inside the machine as well.






Any ideas?


----------

